# lsof install problem



## Miax (Oct 23, 2010)

While installing lsof from ports I had an error message that no kernel source file exists in /usr/src. So I downloaded source files using csup like in the handbook. I created a src-supfile:


```
*default tag=.
*default host=cvsup99.FreeBSD.org
*default prefix=/usr
*default base=/var/db
*default release=cvs delete use-rel-suffix compress

src-all
```

then

`# csup -g -L 2 /usr/share/examples/cvsup/src-supfile`

then I tried to install lsof again, but I got


```
/usr/src/sys/sys/socket.h:39:28: error: machine/_align.h: No such file or directory
```

What is the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2010)

Miax said:
			
		

> What is the problem?



This:

```
*default tag=.
```

Change the tag to RELENG_8 for 8-STABLE, RELENG_8_0 for 8.0-RELEASE and RELENG_8_1 for 8.1-RELEASE. 
The release versions will also pull in any security patches.


----------

